# Upper Girard Lake?



## broncoace67 (Mar 15, 2009)

Anybody been to upper girard lake lately? There was still a lot of water in it last time I was there, last spring. Are you allowed to fish there?


----------



## Fishtildeath (Mar 10, 2009)

Not allowed but during the day there are a lot of cars. They don't really care if it's still day time. Last year me and one guy were by ourselves at night and a cop came and asked us to leave but was nice about it.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

yea, i don't think your allowed to fish it but i know people who do. i live about 3 miles from there in niles. that's a real shame what happened to the lakes, the lower lake was awesome for big bass.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

> that's a real shame what happened to the lakes,


what happened to them? Im in austintown and I never really thought about these lakes before. I googled around tonight after reading this and I found the 2 #s below under a lot of fishing/hunting club searches. Does anyone know if these clubs are still around or anything about them? Would be a nice local spot to fish if we ciould find out what if anything were allowed to do in there. Ill give a few for responces, mabie my next day off all call around and be nosey so we can get some info on it. 



Upper Girard Lake | More Like This |
(330) 539-1945
Category: Clubs & Hunting and Fishing Clubs 2130 Pleasant Valley Road
Youngstown, Ohio 44505
Map | Business Neighbors
Narrow To Youngstown Only 

Lower Girard Lake | More Like This |
(330) 539-4065
Category: Clubs & Hunting and Fishing Clubs 660 Tibbetts Wick Road
Girard, Ohio 44420
Map | Business Neighbors
Narrow To Girard Only


----------



## Fishtildeath (Mar 10, 2009)

The lower lake is completely drained and the upper lake is drained mostly because they didn't have money to fix the dam. There are no hunting and no fishing signs at a lot of place but like I said before there are always a lot of cars there during the day. I went 2 or 3 times last year and still got some nice bass.


----------



## broncoace67 (Mar 15, 2009)

Just talked to a guy at work today. He said 10 days ago the upper lake was almost full. Now it is almost empty. It was flowing pretty good I guess. Says it is full of debris, limbs, weeds, and such. I'm gonna go check it out this weekend.


----------



## broncoace67 (Mar 15, 2009)

Fishtildeath said:


> The lower lake is completely drained and the upper lake is drained mostly because they didn't have money to fix the dam. There are no hunting and no fishing signs at a lot of place but like I said before there are always a lot of cars there during the day. I went 2 or 3 times last year and still got some nice bass.


They are getting 16 million to repair the dam. Think it is from the stimulus bill. Heard work might start as soon as this summer.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I live not even 1 mile from the entrance to the upper lake on pleasant valley rd. Yes there is still quite a bit of water in it, and no you are NOT allowed to fish it. I walk my dog from my house down to the old ramp and back in the summer quite a bit. There are always people riding quads etc around the lake. I have personally witnessed people being cited for fishing there, but the officer didn't give me a hassle about tresspassing and walking the dog. 

Believe it or not, I have even seen ODNR vehicles going down the road to the upper lake. My advice, if you are going to fish it, don't take all of your gear w/ you in case you need to run! Fish at your own risk.


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

> don't take all of your gear w/ you in case you need to run!


reminds me of a childhood memories of the black sheep uncle taking me fishing and using sticks in meander. I didn't know why we were running when he heard somthing I just ran with him lol.


----------



## broncoace67 (Mar 15, 2009)

JF1 said:


> I live not even 1 mile from the entrance to the upper lake on pleasant valley rd. Yes there is still quite a bit of water in it, and no you are NOT allowed to fish it. I walk my dog from my house down to the old ramp and back in the summer quite a bit. There are always people riding quads etc around the lake. I have personally witnessed people being cited for fishing there, but the officer didn't give me a hassle about tresspassing and walking the dog.
> 
> Believe it or not, I have even seen ODNR vehicles going down the road to the upper lake. My advice, if you are going to fish it, don't take all of your gear w/ you in case you need to run! Fish at your own risk.


I wasn't planning on taking gear, just wanted to check it out.


----------



## Fishtildeath (Mar 10, 2009)

wow I never new they were serious down there. Thanks for the advice JF1 I will def keep it in mind if I press my luck and fish it.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I know Girard is in a mess with this lake. My thoughts were to take the top soil off of the lake bottom while it sits empty. There is a lot of top soil sitting there and the lake could use to be a little deeper. I'm sure it wouldn't put a dent in the money for that project but every little bit helps. I know this may sound like a strange thought but top soil sells for quite a buck.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Dfrenzy said:


> I know Girard is in a mess with this lake. My thoughts were to take the top soil off of the lake bottom while it sits empty. There is a lot of top soil sitting there and the lake could use to be a little deeper. I'm sure it wouldn't put a dent in the money for that project but every little bit helps. I know this may sound like a strange thought but top soil sells for quite a buck.


My idea was to use some of the dirt to make the dam a earthen dam fill it in about half way to the road and it would never break. You would think that would be a lot cheaper than rebuilding the dam.
A buddy of mine is building a house on the lake, I can't wait till it's back to fish-able.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Fishtildeath said:


> The lower lake is completely drained and the upper lake is drained mostly because they didn't have money to fix the dam. There are no hunting and no fishing signs at a lot of place but like I said before there are always a lot of cars there during the day. I went 2 or 3 times last year and still got some nice bass.


no money, that's what i heard too. i don't know how many fish died but i would have been more than happy to volunteer so time to help move them.


----------



## broncoace67 (Mar 15, 2009)

ohbassman said:


> no money, that's what i heard too. i don't know how many fish died but i would have been more than happy to volunteer so time to help move them.


16 million on it's way from Washington to repair the dam.

Firemurph- I didn't know they were selling property by the lake. How close to the lake will it be? Sounds like a great place to live.


----------



## broncoace67 (Mar 15, 2009)

Dfrenzy said:


> I know Girard is in a mess with this lake. My thoughts were to take the top soil off of the lake bottom while it sits empty. There is a lot of top soil sitting there and the lake could use to be a little deeper. I'm sure it wouldn't put a dent in the money for that project but every little bit helps. I know this may sound like a strange thought but top soil sells for quite a buck.


That actually sound likes a good idea. And the guy who owns a lot of property near the lakes, Coates, is in construction I believe. Maybe he could work something out with the city. I know he has been trying for years to get them to have the dam fixed. I believe he was piling up dirt by one side of the lake in case they built a bridge or a road or something. I think it was in the development he built.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

if they develope that lake it's quite possible that it could be closed to the public and considered private. that happened to a little lake i used to fish off of route 7 near columbiana. (beaver lake)


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

broncoace67 said:


> 16 million on it's way from Washington to repair the dam.
> 
> Firemurph- I didn't know they were selling property by the lake. How close to the lake will it be? Sounds like a great place to live.


His house is off
Niles-Vienna Rd, East end of the lake (lower) It's built just not done.


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mike Coats even offered to help financially and to provide men to work on the dam to repair it....



broncoace67 said:


> That actually sound likes a good idea. And the guy who owns a lot of property near the lakes, Coates, is in construction I believe. Maybe he could work something out with the city. I know he has been trying for years to get them to have the dam fixed. I believe he was piling up dirt by one side of the lake in case they built a bridge or a road or something. I think it was in the development he built.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

ohbassman said:


> if they develope that lake it's quite possible that it could be closed to the public and considered private. that happened to a little lake i used to fish off of route 7 near columbiana. (beaver lake)


Just like they did with Pine Lake. I used to love fishing there in the spring, just before Mosquito would heat up.


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

chaunc said:


> Just like they did with Pine Lake. I used to love fishing there in the spring, just before Mosquito would heat up.


i haven't fished that lake in years, that's all private now? beaver lake is right across the road on the south end.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

ohbassman said:


> i haven't fished that lake in years, that's all private now? beaver lake is right across the road on the south end.


Yes, it's private now. Fished it a couple times year before last with a friend that had a pass. He paid $500 for it plus had to have an insurance policy of some sort worth at least $1 million or something. They stopped selling the passes last year tho. Before then, i hadn't fished that lake since the early 90's. It's still one of my 2 favorite paylakes of all time. Evans was the other. I had numerous 300 fish days there with my brother Rich and now deceased friend Willie. Even got a 5lb walleye there once. Oh yeah... those were the good old days. And most of those days were from those 16ft rental boats with only a trolling motor and oars. Girard lake was the top bluegill lake for us. Lots of 9" bulls in may and june. I hope they get the dam together and re-open that lake. I'd love to take my grandsons over and do some gillin.


----------



## broncoace67 (Mar 15, 2009)

They are getting 16 million dollars, and repairing the dam. What's wrong with that sentence? Shouldn't 16 million dollars be enough for a new dam? I guess 16 mill don't buy what it used to.


----------

